
The Morris Worm source code in C – decompiled version - tbodt
https://github.com/arialdomartini/morris-worm
======
andyjohnson0
A nice analysis of the worm that was published shortly after the incident is
_" With Microscope and Tweezers: An Analysis of the Internet Virus of November
1988"_ by Eichin and Rochlis [1].

I was an intern at IBM UK at the time and I remember it caused quite a lot of
interest, and perhaps confusion. The gateway between IBM's corporate network
(VNET, mainly) and and the (then) academic-only internet was shut down for a
few days while people got a grip on exactly what was going on. Simpler times.

[1]
[http://www.ece.cmu.edu/~ece845/docs/eichin.pdf](http://www.ece.cmu.edu/~ece845/docs/eichin.pdf)

~~~
andyjohnson0
_" and I remember it caused quite a lot of interest, and perhaps confusion"_

To be clear, by "it" I was referring to the work incident, not the paper.

------
raldi
This appears to be a decompilation, not the original source.

However, it appears to be a very old decompilation, perhaps done while the
worm was still live: [https://github.com/arialdomartini/morris-
worm/blob/master/st...](https://github.com/arialdomartini/morris-
worm/blob/master/stubs.c#L4-L6)

~~~
danesparza
It does contain comments, though. Like this:
[https://github.com/arialdomartini/morris-
worm/blob/master/wo...](https://github.com/arialdomartini/morris-
worm/blob/master/worm.c#L140)

~~~
raldi
But they're not RTM's comments; they're clearly from someone analyzing the
worm.

------
jacquesm
Morris is at YC, can't he just post the source?

~~~
apengwin
Apparently he's pretty sensitive about this and prefers to keep private about
it.

~~~
jacquesm
I'd imagine the people that had to clean up after him were a lot more
sensitive about it. Posting the source for historical reasons would be one way
to make amends.

------
1024core
Jeez, has it been 30 years already?!?

I remember some folks in Berkeley (Bostic?) posting a patch to fix the bug in
the worm! The worm was discovered because it kept infecting the same machines
again and again; the patch fixed this bug. Ah, good times.

